# Opening morning violators



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Well we finally got set up on Saturday am after several hours of defending the spot we wanted. It was a great location. So it's 630 and I'm all set up with my wife and my friend and his girlfriend. Ducks start flying and it looks good. Then at 645 I hear shooting, close shooting. Probably only 100 yards if that. Now I expected people to be relatively close because of the opener and im ok with that. What im not ok with is people shooting 13 minutes before the season starts. By the time we legally could shoot at 658 those idiots had several birds down and have gone through a box of shells. Now all of the birds were gone before it even started. May as well shot the birds the day before. I heard several other shots 5+ minutes before legal shooting time. Please people read the rule book and understand it. You all but wrecked our opener. Wish the dnr would have been around...


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Call the RAP line


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Ash said:


> Call the RAP line


Was going to but didn't want to waste the best part of the morning sitting on hold with the dnr. Was going to call around 8 when things slowed down but they were already gone


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

We put bets down in advance to guess how soon the first pre legal shots will ring out. At least we have some fun with the opening day jerks!


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

It sounds like you were hunting next to Honey Booboo's moma's baby's daddy. He was hunting with his mouth breathing, knuckle dragging, sister banging cousins. Seems to be a common experience on opening day. These people cannot help but shoot prematurely.*

They were only 100 yards away. Next time try yelling: " "DNR! Unload your guns and remain in your boat/blind."

They may quit shooting or leave.

*BTW: Honey Booboo's mama has the same complaint that you do.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

John Singer said:


> It sounds like you were hunting next to Honey Booboo's moma's baby's daddy. He was hunting with his mouth breathing, knuckle dragging, sister banging cousins. Seems to be a common experience on opening day. These people cannot help but shoot prematurely.*
> 
> They were only 100 yards away. Next time try yelling: " "DNR! Unload your guns and remain in your boat/blind."
> 
> ...



not sure but that could get you in trouble for impersonating a law enforcement officer.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

flighthunter said:


> not sure but that could get you in trouble for impersonating a law enforcement officer.


Really? Who would turn me in,...the violator? Do you think he would call the RAP hotline?

I can hear that conversation now: 

Honey Booboo's Dad: "Officer we were shooting at ducks before shooting hours and the guy in the boat over there said he was a DNR officer and that we should unload our guns."


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Should of called the RAP line, then you wouldn't have to contend with them for a while.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Unfortunately the rule book is foreign material to them. Screw that. That sh** sucks and they don't deserve to hunt. 

Sorry that happened, thanks for following the rules. The best you can do is call them out if you EVER see them. RAP or just verbal. 

Can't stand that.


----------



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

28hotshot said:


> Was going to but didn't want to waste the best part of the morning sitting on hold with the dnr. Was going to call around 8 when things slowed down but they were already gone



Unless they are caught and fined they will keep doing it. If they are from your area you will continue to see this. Should have called and then if there was a long wait then hung up. You will only help yourself int he long run. It really stink when that happens, but like you said, there were no longer any birds to shoot at after then started shooting early.

PS the record for my group seeing shots, was over an hour before shooting time, we jumped geese and they were moon lit and these morons started shooting at them.....even sky busting at them.


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

In the 50+ years I've hunted ducks it's always been the same.
There's always another sleaze bag to replace the last one. Never ends.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

You should contact the local CO officer. They cannot do anything unless they have information. They can try to be there in the area if they come back the next day, or later in the year, just complaining about it will not stop it from happening again and again. Not saying the CO has all the time to spare but would think he or she would try to stop this if they know where the infraction is happening. My guess if they are shooting early they are also shooting after hours as well.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

my experience is that one group starts early and then another and after a couple of minutes no one remembers the shooting time. I wonder if CO is in the marsh, who he try to find first group early shooters or group next to him who shot a minute early? Nothing has changed. Yesterday, opening day Canada, everyone was good and first shot was after shooting time. Oh, there was nothing flying.:lol:


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

it's best to avoid personal confrontation with idiots like this. trust me, your not going to change their ways. not worth getting into an altercation over shooting hours... think of your family, career, etc. 
best you can do is call rap. if there's multiple tips, they'll fine them or try to get them in the future. it's a he said she said if the Leo isn't there to witness it.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, they shot early , no excuse for that, but what about birds conning after legal, did they ruin that as well? You didn't get your opportunities ?


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Opening day of teal season the first and the second day.............. 35 minutes early! I will guaranty they were not shooting at geese. We saw a small flock of wood ducks fly by and seconds later they shot. So shooting early and targeting non season ducks.


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

My experience has not been good with dnr officers. A few years ago i had a group of 6 vehicles herding up deer the day after gun opener and poaching them from the road. Called rap and all they said was sorry you have to provide video evidence. A co never even showed up. They even rattled off the truck description and the guys name saying it was a common occurrence but they did nothing. A little shady for me. This was in the caseville area and i watched a nice 8 pts chase a doe all morning before these idiots shot it, ran it down with their vehicles and finished it off. I know who it was and i know for sure I will never shop at their place of business again. 

That's why I lost faith in the rap hotline


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

28hotshot said:


> My experience has not been good with dnr officers. A few years ago i had a group of 6 vehicles herding up deer the day after gun opener and poaching them from the road. Called rap and all they said was sorry you have to provide video evidence. A co never even showed up. They even rattled off the truck description and the guys name saying it was a common occurrence but they did nothing. A little shady for me. This was in the caseville area and i watched a nice 8 pts chase a doe all morning before these idiots shot it, ran it down with their vehicles and finished it off. I know who it was and i know for sure I will never shop at their place of business again.
> 
> That's why I lost faith in the rap hotline


I can imagine that is frustrating. But I do think if they get enough calls, even if it is just you every time, they will begin to patrol your area more. Increasing the chance of success or at the very least deterring poachers. Also when finally caught they may have a bigger case to pursue against said poacher


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Retiredducker said:


> Ok, they shot early , no excuse for that, but what about birds conning after legal, did they ruin that as well? You didn't get your opportunities ?


I'm with retired on this one. if they ruined your hunt shooting 15 minutes early. your spot wasn't very good. Opening day has been the same for my 35 years...either you learn to deal with it, call RAP or wait for the fiasco to pass and start your season on monday after opener.

been a long time member here and theres always 3-4 things to count on being posted on opener.

1. complaining about early shooters
2. complaining about skybusters
3. someone posts a grebe asking for everyone to ID it
4. complaining about skybusters.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> I'm with retired on this one. if they ruined your hunt shooting 15 minutes early. your spot wasn't very good. Opening day has been the same for my 35 years...either you learn to deal with it, call RAP or wait for the fiasco to pass and start your season on monday after opener.
> 
> been a long time member here and theres always 3-4 things to count on being posted on opener.
> 
> ...


5. complaining that people show up just before shooting time and set-up within 100 yards on public waters


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Duckman Racing said:


> 5. complaining that people show up just before shooting time and set-up within 100 yards on public waters


I have adopted this strategy.... I used to go out early as hell, even camped out one opener just to have people show up 30 min or so before shooting time, make a racket, and grind my gears. so if you can't beat em on the opener might as well join them.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I just stay away from crowded places on opener and enjoy breakfast in the blind.


----------



## Fordman7795 (Sep 9, 2007)

I heard at least 100 shots before 6:58. Eastern UP


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

I will have to admit this is one of my biggest irks, we set the alarm on the cell phone for starting time and nobody is allowed to load their gun before the alarm goes off. Yes, if you are in a good spot you will get your chance at birds that day; however, it is a little frustrating to have everyone around you blasting away moving the birds, having them pile into your decoys and then the group next to you shoot and blow them out 5-10 min. before starting time.

As ShiKid said this has been going on for years, I remember as a very young kid asking my Dad why the DNR did not sound a siren or something letting everyone know when shooting time started, kind of like a golf shotgun start, at that age you think the whole world is just your backyard.

I will say, if you know of repeat offenders, just let the CO's know. They may not get them this year or next, but from my experience, they will note it and at the right opportunity be in the right spot at the right time.


----------



## Sportingman1954 (Jan 31, 2015)

I would go visit those Poser's
in a few hours if they are still
there. I call the DNR as I go
do a visit.... to tell them about
hunting hours,, and such things.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Sportingman1954 said:


> I would go visit those Poser's
> in a few hours if they are still
> there. I call the DNR as I go
> do a visit.... to tell them about
> hunting hours,, and such things.


That's a really weird poem.


----------



## Piker10 (Mar 31, 2008)

Our group was checked by the DNR at around 9:30 (no violations), and asked us what time we heard the first shots and where abouts we heard them. We told them 6:48 and closer to the river mouth/dikes. They agreed and stated that they wrote several groups in that area tickets for shooting before hours.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I got checked today by a CO while out hunting the middle grounds. I asked them how bad were the violators this year and they said it wasn't bad at all. He said they had a few morons but that will happens regardless of what season it is. 

I then ran into another one at the gas station down near quanicassee. We stopped and shot the breeze with him for a while. He said the same thing. It was good overall and he doesn't foresee the season being taken away. He did however tell me to submit feedback about the season and for me to tell everyone else I can. He said there was like three options for the state to choose ranging from dates and limits. He suggested to mention about moving the season back a week. I figured I would spread the message here. 

All of the CO's were quality guys and didn't screw around. You could tell they were all big duck hunters as well. The one even use to work down where I live now. He gave me a few "secret" spots that nobody really knows about.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Pure Michigan


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Only opener I have hunted that didn't have shooting before hours it was so cloudy no one could see until 15 minutes after.

Usual first shots are 5-30 minutes before in my experience, law enforcement knows it but can't be everywhere. Especially with deer, bear, fishing, small game, etc. All going on.

They do thier best to be everywhere and cover it, and most of a very good job. If it bothers you like it has me...sit out for a few weeks before getting into the Marsh. 

Personally I always got sick of duckmans addition to shi's list, number five upset me so I don't do even try to get out any more.

Shoot more birds later with less pressure anyway, most Nov 15 openers the last few years I went duck hunting.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

This thread is why I have not hunted waterfowl in years. Good luck to all of you that do it by the book.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

This thread and all of the opening day BS is why I go to Saskatchewan for the Michigan south zone opener. Just headed back now from 4 days of hunting. Never heard any shooting other than ours and never needed load the guns until well after shooting hours.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

goosemanrdk said:


> This thread and all of the opening day BS is why I go to Saskatchewan for the Michigan south zone opener. Just headed back now from 4 days of hunting. Never heard any shooting other than ours and never needed load the guns until well after shooting hours.


Glad you can go to Saskatchewan for a bird....bring me the head of a pig ..lol


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

I used to spend the night with my brother and friend every year on state Land. We made some really great memories. It was the time we spent together laughing, lying, and sipping down some cold ones that mattered. Kid said it pretty much. Always been this way, always will be. I don't mess with state land for the first week. Plenty of woodies to be shot else where. By not calling the RAP line you can be sure to make the same post next year guaranteed.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

crossneyes said:


> This thread is why I have not hunted waterfowl in years. Good luck to all of you that do it by the book.


You must have not been passionate about it to let others push u away from it. Their is bad everywhere in everything but doesn't mean u give up. 

Funny thing we hunted a rec area for the opener and with a sizable group on other side of the large pond. A fiend of mine took it upon his self to paddle over and introduced him self and let them know we don't sky bust, they were already in the same direction as us. Both groups kept their word a shoot birds all morning. We shoot 30 our limit, 5 species of duck. We always hear about the bad but not enough good. Please don't label every duck hunter as a sky busting jerk. I've heard of many of deer hunting violators that do as bad or worse. 

People steal from church, do u still go there?


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

nighttime said:


> You must have not been passionate about it to let others push u away from it. Their is bad everywhere in everything but doesn't mean u give up.
> 
> Funny thing we hunted a rec area for the opener and with a sizable group on other side of the large pond. A fiend of mine took it upon his self to paddle over and introduced him self and let them know we don't sky bust, they were already in the same direction as us. Both groups kept their word a shoot birds all morning. We shoot 30 our limit, 5 species of duck. We always hear about the bad but not enough good. Please don't label every duck hunter as a sky busting jerk. I've heard of many of deer hunting violators that do as bad or worse.
> 
> People steal from church, do u still go there?


Yes I do. Far more passionate about that than duck hunting! If people are stealing at my church I don't have to deal with that,a higher power will deal with it!


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I had a good listening post for a well known spot on the bay. NO shots until legal which is amazing! Did hear some unconfirmed reports of busts for over-harvest at the boat ramp- another positive. I like the message that is being sent!


----------



## jayk (Dec 11, 2013)

nighttime said:


> You must have not been passionate about it to let others push u away from it. Their is bad everywhere in everything but doesn't mean u give up.
> 
> Funny thing we hunted a rec area for the opener and with a sizable group on other side of the large pond. A fiend of mine took it upon his self to paddle over and introduced him self and let them know we don't sky bust, they were already in the same direction as us. Both groups kept their word a shoot birds all morning. We shoot 30 our limit, 5 species of duck. We always hear about the bad but not enough good. Please don't label every duck hunter as a sky busting jerk. I've heard of many of deer hunting violators that do as bad or worse.
> 
> People steal from church, do u still go there?



Small world....I was part of that group that you shared a pond with, your buddy was named Jeff. We ended up with 22 ducks (4 species) and 6 geese along with 2 bands. Must say both parties had a good day of hunting and stayed safe. I don't post much on here but I do read a lot and it is good for once to hear about a good story and be apart of it for that matter LOL. I'll speak for my crew and say we would be glad to share a pond with you guys anytime.

Jay


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

jayk said:


> Small world....I was part of that group that you shared a pond with, your buddy was named Jeff. We ended up with 22 ducks (4 species) and 6 geese along with 2 bands. Must say both parties had a good day of hunting and stayed safe. I don't post much on here but I do read a lot and it is good for once to hear about a good story and be apart of it for that matter LOL. I'll speak for my crew and say we would be glad to share a pond with you guys anytime.
> 
> Jay


Thanks, where is the pond?


----------



## jayk (Dec 11, 2013)

fsamie1 said:


> Thanks, where is the pond?


Good try LOL


----------

